# Gaming RIG for 100k



## lol2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to buy a gaming RIG this month. Please find below the questionnaire 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Games like Crysis 2 etc

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 100k max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Nope, I have no experience in overclocking 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Atleast 1 TB, also not sure if I require a SSD though, need your suggestions on this

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes want to buy a monitor, I think a full HD will suffice 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: No components available

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: This week or by end of this month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Was done by an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Pune, will buy locally

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:


I checked the sticky for ready made RIG but found none, found the following guide on TE, the prices are from Havoc Nation 

*Processor*
Intel Core i5 3570k : 15,000/-

*Motherboard*
ASUS MAXIMUS GENE-V : 16000/-
OR 
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 : 19,000/-
OR
GIGABYTE-Z77X-UD5H : 18,000/-

*RAM*
G.Skill RIPJAWS 4GB x2 : 3400/-

*Hard-drive*
Seagate Barracuda 1TB : 5000/-

*Solid State Drive*
Crucial M4 : 8200/-
OR 
OCZ Vertex 4 120GB : 8300/-

*Optical drive [DVD]*
HP [boxed] 
OR
SAMSUNG [OEM] 1050/-

*Graphics Unit*
AMD HD 7950 2GB ~28000/- depends upon different companies
OR
nVidia GTX 670 ~ 28000/- depends upon different companies

*Monitor*
Dell ST2420L : 13,500/-
OR
U2312M : 16000/- (Not Available)

*Cabinet*
Lian Li K62-PC 
OR 
Cooler Master HAF 922 : 8200/-

*SMPS*
Corsair TX v2750W : 7000/-
OR 
Cooler Master Silent Pro M700 : 

*Keyboard*
Corsair Vengeance K60 : 7200/-
Mouse
Corsair Vengeance M60 : 3200/-
OR 
LOGITECH G400 : 1700/-

*UPS*
APC BR1100VA-IN :


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi... please take a look at this thread and the final configuration being decided in that thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/162323-need-help-buying-new-pc-100k.html

I'm from Pune... so one advice..  dont buy locally at all. Sujata Computers, Baba, Data care... all of them sell products at higher costs. You can save good amount of money if you buy from primeabgb.com, mdcomputers.in, theitwares.com, flpkart.com


----------



## Cilus (Sep 3, 2012)

Intel Core i5 3570K @ 14.5K
Asus P8Z77-M PRO ATX @ 12.5K/GIGABYTE G1 Sniper M3 LGA 1155 @ 11.2K
G-skill RipjawX 4GB X 2 1600 MHZ DDR3 @ 3.3K
WD 1 TB SATA III 6 Gbps HDD @ 5.3K
Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SATA ^ Gbps SSD @ 7K
Asus 24X DVD Black @ 1.1K
Asus GTX 670 Direct CU II @29.4K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.6K
Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard @ 3K
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.5JK
DELL TFT ST2320L (HDMI, DVI, VGA) @9.7K
Seasonic SS-750JS 750W 80+ PSU @ 5.65K
APC 1.1KVA Black @ 4.7K


Total ~ 102K


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ Avoid Seasonic PSUs.... d6bmg has stated in many of the threads that present and future availability of Seasonic PSUs is questionable so warranty/RMA would be a problem.

@OP - Rest of the config suggested by Cilus is perfect for you. Even though you may not overclock right now but sooner or letter though you'll start  So "K" series is always suggested for gamers. For PSU get Corsair TX650V2 @5.9K


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 3, 2012)

> 10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
> Ans: Pune, will buy locally


Good luck


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 3, 2012)

@OP, where do you see HD7950 2GB version(not sure if it exist) in India ?


----------



## lol2 (Sep 3, 2012)

@Cilius @mandarpalshikar Should I really go for a 3570k or "K" processor for that matter? I am not sure if I will be overclocking in anytime in future and that brings me on the question of using a Z77 based mobo
With SDD will it really give me any performance boost besides the loading times ? 

Intel Core i5 3570K @ 14.5K
Asus P8Z77-M PRO ATX @ 12.5K/GIGABYTE G1 Sniper M3 LGA 1155 @ 11.2K
G-skill RipjawX 4GB X 2 1600 MHZ DDR3 @ 3.3K
WD 1 TB SATA III 6 Gbps HDD @ 5.3K
Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SATA ^ Gbps SSD @ 7K
Asus 24X DVD Black @ 1.1K
Asus GTX 670 Direct CU II @29.4K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.6K
Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard @ 3K
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.5JK
DELL TFT ST2320L (HDMI, DVI, VGA) @9.7K
Seasonic SS-750JS 750W 80+ PSU @ 5.65K
APC 1.1KVA Black @ 4.7K

@sharang.d From where will you suggest you buy in Pune. I was thinking of Havoc Nation. The guy there told me he will deliver at the doorstep and provide onsite support in case of RMA

@takemein I found that RIG on TE not sure 

@mandarpalshikar What is the RMA process if I buy it online ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ almost everywhere


----------



## lol2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Why my posts are not getting added to the thread


----------



## Cilus (Sep 3, 2012)

lol2, the 1st three post of yours need to be approved manually by the Mods. I have approved the 2nd one and after another post, you will be able to post without any delay


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 3, 2012)

Minor changes in the build posted by Cilus


Cilus said:


> *Intel Core i5 2500k @ 13K*
> *Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO @ 2.1k*
> Asus P8Z77-M PRO @ 12.5K
> G-skill RipjawX 4GB X 2 1600 MHZ DDR3 @ 3.1K
> ...



1) Get an SSD. Kickass OS performance. This is one component you can buy later as well though if you wana cut down.

2) Suggested 2nd gen proccy and not 3rd gen so as to accommodate the CPU cooler. No real-time difference between both anyway. If you insist on 3rd gen then cut down on the SSD and get an i7 3rd gen  itself 

3) No idea about the models of Monitor, SSD Just copied from cilus 

4) Sujata Computers, Havok Nation. Ask for quotations.

I don't think any shop other than those two can give you all the components. They might have a few. So I suggested just these two.

EDIT: Do you want speakers as well?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 3, 2012)

@lol2 - you buy online or at local retailer... for RMA you need to depend on 3rd party like Rashi for Asus, Digicare for ASRock, etc. in most of the cases.
Only flipkart.com features proper replacement policy for DOA (Dead On Arrival) products with no extra cost for shipping on your side. But in any case even if you buy from local retailers, you have to walk in to 3rd party service providers for RMA.

Related to SSD & K series & Z77 - You have budget of 100K and want to buid gaming rig... right ?? he he. If you want, you can get a 60GB SSD instead of 120GB one for around 4k and install only OS on it and save 3K.

As sharang.d said get quotations before buying. You can post them here and then we can help you out in finding which one is the cheapest.  BTW while buying from online sites apart from flipkart.com you have to factor in cost of shipping and octroi as well. So sometimes prices on flipkart.com may be seen 200 Rs extra, since they factor in these extra costs before hand display the net amount directly.

And as I said earlier have a look at the other thread I linked in my first post and see if you like the final config. Its in the same budget and purpose of gaming is same as well.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2012)

FYI..Havok Nation


----------



## havoknation (Sep 3, 2012)

@lol2 , you have already mentioned my prices in this thread. Dont worry about the prices buddy, we will adjust it here and there, the main thing is availability of high end stuff and after sale services in which Havok Nation has mastery \m/ GL HF



sharang.d said:


> 4) Sujata Computers, Havok Nation. Ask for quotations.



Thanks for referring me, I have given him quotation and all the above mentioned stuff are in stock  
Yes I would suggest him to go for i5 3570 (K only if OC required) else normal one on Z77 mid entry level board so that he can spend more on GPU as he is into gaming only. And Seasonic are good PSU's (IMO equal then Corsairs but VFM) So he could look at it also as an alternate option. @lol2 dont worry about services, we are available 24 * 7 (In day time I am into business and in night time, I am a pro gamer  )


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 3, 2012)

@lol2 - you didn't tell us that prices you listed are from havoc nation. Go ahead buddy, buy the rig from him.


----------



## lol2 (Sep 4, 2012)

@ mandarpalshikar
I mentioned that in my first post here :"I checked the sticky for ready made RIG but found none, found the following guide on TE, *the prices are from Havoc Nation*"

Well I think I have a go on the following components, still in dilemma with processor (and thus mobo) .

Intel Core i5 3570K @ 14.5K 
or 
Intel Core i5 3550 @13.5K        ---------> ( "K" or "non K")
Asus P8Z77-M PRO @ 12.5K ----------> depending on the processor choice
G-skill RipjawX 4GB X 2 1600 MHZ DDR3 @ 3.1K
WD 1 TB SATA III 6 Gbps HDD @ 5.3K
Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SATA 6 Gbps SSD @ 7K
Any DVD combo drive @ 1K
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO @ 2.1k ------> Not sure if I really need it
Asus GTX 670 Direct CU II @29.4K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.6K
Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard @ 3K
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.5JK
Dell U2312HM @ 16k     -------------------> You guys suggested ST2320L
Corsair TX650V2 @ 5.9K
APC 1.1KVA Black @ 4.7K

Total 111100 

Let me know then I will ask havoc nation on the price


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 4, 2012)

The processor preference will finally be your call.
IMO if you're not an addict of tinkering with settings and stuff then go for a non-"k" processor. It would reduce prices of both CPU+Motherboard also you won't need a CPU Cooler. If you're going for a locked processor go for 3rd gen.


----------



## lol2 (Sep 4, 2012)

What would be a good mobo if I decide to go with a non K processor ?


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 4, 2012)

Ones with the H77 chipset I think. Unless you plan to use multiple GPUs i.e
Wait for inputs from other members.


----------



## lol2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Guys how about this monitor: Benq G2420 HD

and comparison between G2420 HD and U2312 HM here

Now back to mobo 

Hey guys, please reply. 

Guys I think I have decided the following components, please suggest (prices from local dealer Havoc Nation (HN) ):

Processor	3570k	 15000/-
Motherboard	Asrock extreme 4	10500/- -----> HN suggested this in place of Asus P8Z77M Pro
RAM	G-Skill RipjawX 4 GB x 2	3400/-
HDD   1 TB  Seagate	5500/-
SSD	Corsair OCZ 120 GB	8300/-
DVD	Samsung OEM	1050/-
Cabinet	400R	5500/-    --------> HN is suggesting to go for a NZXT Phantom for 6200
Monitor	U2312 HM	15500/- -------> HN is suggesting Benq G2420 HD is VFM
Mouse	Logitech Gaming	1500/-
Keyboard	Logitech Gaming	3000/-
SMPS	Corsair TX 650V2	6000/-  -------> HN is suggesting m600 as it being modular
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	     5800/-   --------> UPS is costly I know 
GPU	Asus GTX 670 Direct CU II	33000/-  -----> Will take three days to arrive once ordered, he has a *Zotac GTX 670 AMP card* available for 29k
Cooler	Hyperon 212 Evo	2300/-
Total		115350


----------



## havoknation (Sep 4, 2012)

@lol2
My store name is HAVOK NATION not Havoc Nation as you have mentioned multiple times in this thread


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 4, 2012)

First decide if you want a locked or an unlocked processor..

First decide if you want a locked or an unlocked processor..


----------



## havoknation (Sep 4, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> First decide if you want a locked or an unlocked processor..
> 
> First decide if you want a locked or an unlocked processor..



Correct.. he wants K series cpu, so I suggest him for extreme 4 mobo. And I am suggesting him not to buy DC2 Top edition from asus as it is overpriced due to shortage in quantity. Now its his call to decide. In approx 2k more, I could give him GTX680.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ but what is the problem with Asus P8Z77-M pro with a K series processor? Asus boards are excellent overclockers. What is the difference in the prices of P8Z77-M Pro and AsRock Extreme4?

*@OP* Zotac GTX 670 AMP edition is an excellent card. Read this review and decide for yourself ZOTAC GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## havoknation (Sep 4, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^ but what is the problem with Asus P8Z77-M pro with a K series processor? Asus boards are excellent overclockers. What is the difference in the prices of P8Z77-M Pro and AsRock Extreme4?
> 
> *@OP* Zotac GTX 670 AMP edition is an excellent card. Read this review and decide for yourself ZOTAC GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp



p8Z77-M pro is around 12.5k whereas Asrock Extreme 4 is available for 10,500 and extreme 4 has full ATX form factor whereas M pro has micro ATX and less features as compared to extreme4


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well if it overclocks well then it sure is a good choice.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 4, 2012)

Let the poor guy decide on the processor first


----------



## Cilus (Sep 4, 2012)

> p8Z77-M pro is around 12.5k whereas Asrock Extreme 4 is available for 10,500 and extreme 4 has full ATX form factor whereas M pro has micro ATX and less features as compared to extreme4



There is a ATX version of M Pro and I have suggested that one only. Check my 1st post. It is available at SMC on that price. I will go with Asus or Gigabyte by paying 2K/1K extra, no matter what features are provided by Asrock. Performance wise Asrock one might be a little higher currently but in long run the quality matters a lot and Asus, Gigabye boards are known for it.

@OP, when you're spending 100K then better get a K series or unlocked processor. Now now but after some time with your computer you will definitely know how to overclock and believe me, it is real easy with the K series processors. Also Z77 is a better and future proof chipset. You can go for Multi-GPU with ease in future with ease.


----------



## lol2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok Guys I have made my mind for the processor: core i5 3570k 

The components for which I need suggestions:
Motherboard: Asrock Extreme 4 looks promising along with the price tag 10.5K but I am open to suggestions here

GPU: This morning I got a quotation for Asus Direct CU II for 29.5k, do we have any other Asus Direct CU II without "TOP" or they both are one and the same ? What do you guys say about Zotac 670 AMP

Cabinet: NZXT Phantom 210 or Carbide 400R or Cooler Master HAF 922 or any other cabinet. Need suggestions here

Monitor: U2312 HM is costly but I like Dell's after sales service and their premium panel guarantee (no bright pixels, 5 dead pixel) with IPS panel. In TN panels we have BenQ (G2420 HD) allows 3 bright or 5 dead (5 max bright + dead) Here we also have ST2320L and ST 2420L from dell. Need suggestions here

PSU: Is TX v2 650W sufficient if I later upgrade the GPU or add another ?

Thanks a lot for your reply guys


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 5, 2012)

Why we say that m-ATX is inferior to ATX mobos.... I agree that was the case some years back. But now we are seeing feature packed mobos from likes of Asus/Giagbyte/MSI. Take a look at G1.Sniper M and Maximus V Gene.... they'll give run for money for any ATX board out there which costs less than them.

What ATX mobos offer more than m-ATX is
1. Extra SATA ports - hey we are not going to run a data server right ? So 6 sata ports are more than enough for us.
2. Extra expansion slots like PCIe x1 / PCI slots - how many of us use these slots ? We only use two 16x slots for our GFX and thats it and may be a gr8 sound card in PCIe x1, that too if 
    we require as mobos nowadays have robust sound solutions integrated into them, like SupremeFX III in Maximus V Gene. 
3. 3rd PCIe 16x slot for like having 3 GPU setup - how many of us have these ? Its only for extreme enthusiasts.

Now coming back to OPs requirements, I would recommend ASRock only when we dont have budget, else Asus / Gigabyte are the way to go. I personally have played with ASRock Extreme 6 and can tell you that the mobo has all the features out there but still is let down by its bad power design and buld quality, which is not good in long term.

1. I would strongly suggest on cutting the SSD to 60 GB and put the 4k saved in a good mobo like P8Z77-V (if you need ATX).
2. Stick to TX650V2 - gr8 PSU.
3. Get a GTX680 for 2k more as HN suggested or HD7970 if available at less cost than GTX680.
4. Rest all config suggested by HN is good.


----------



## havoknation (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi All, lol2 has placed an order with me ie Havok Nation. 
Thanks thinkdigit and special thanks to @mandarpalshikar and @sharang.d . I will try to update this thread with pics of his working rig. \m/


----------



## acewin (Sep 5, 2012)

and save the RAM slots buy single chip of 8 GB


----------



## havoknation (Sep 5, 2012)

acewin said:


> and save the RAM slots buy single chip of 8 GB



Rams are so cheap now a days and any reason why should he buy single 8gb.. IMO he should go for 4gb * 2 or 8gb * 2 for now


----------



## acewin (Sep 5, 2012)

save ram slots, 300 bucks of difference, saves up RAM slot for future, simple math, because now 8 GB chips are too not costly.
People tend to do multitasking, and more RAM helps, otherwise processor too gets clogged and it makes you feel whole system is slow.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 5, 2012)

+1 to 8 gb stick


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't mess with him guys.
ALWAYS use 2/4 sticks of ram on this processor because it supports DUAL channel.
It gives u little performance gain.

Inference: 
Buy either 4G X 2 or 8G X 2.
Cheers


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well there is no harm in going for 4g x2 in my opinion. Even i went for that just 1-2 months ago. I can still add 8 gb of ram and i don't think there is going to be any game in next 3-4 years which will require more than 16G of RAM.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 6, 2012)

he can buy 2x 8gb sticks and he's good for 10 years.
since he has the budget..


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 7, 2012)

In this ever growing tech world nothing is good enough for next 10 years. I think we will have a DDR6/7/8 by then  and this ddr3 will become obsolete anyway. Anyway all i am saying is that neither a 4gb or a 8gb stick(s) is a bad idea. he can go for either of the options and its totally his choice. Although in present scenario 16G is not required at all not for gaming atleast.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 7, 2012)

if 16 gb is not required .. no need to go for 8 gb sticks then..
go for 4 gb x2.
i thought he has to go for >8 gb.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 7, 2012)

*@ lol2*

Get the asrock extreme 4 eyes closed. You are getting a rock solid board at the price. Its a highly recommended board by tomshardware. Check *here*

Getting this at 10.5k is a no brainer imo. 

Talking about GPU, i would say you grab the 680 with 2k more as said by havoknation. You already saved 2k opting for asrock than asus. 
Or you can save up and go with the cheapest 670. It will do the job just fine.

And for the hdd, the ssd choice is excellent but don't get WD green series. Failure rate is higher. 
Go for WD blue or seagate barracuda . 

*Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM003) @ 4.9k*

Havoknation can quote you a decent price for this. Finally, grab that hyper212 evo cpu cooler. Intel stock coolers are pathetic.


----------



## lol2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Guys finally my RIG is complete (after getting the graphic card today)
Core i5 3570k
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
GSkill 4x2 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz 
Seagate 1 TB
WD 2 TB
OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB
Coolermaster HAF X
BenQ G2420 HD >>>>>>>>>>This monitor rocks
CM Hyper 212 Evo
Seasonic 760W Gold Modular
APC BR1100CI-IN
LG 24X DVD Writer
Corsair K60 Keyboard
Razer Imperator
Asus Xonar DX
Razer Orca
Steelseries QCK
Windows 7 Professional 64 bit
Zotac Geforce GTX 670 AMP



Thanks a lot to Havok Nation and his superb service. He delivered the system at my doorstep did all the assembling. As you might be knowing my first GPU unit was bad but he helped me buying a new unit. I am really pleased with his work.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2012)

HAF X!
Gonna be huge lol

Congrats


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 18, 2012)

lol2 said:


> Guys finally my RIG is complete (after getting the graphic card today)
> Core i5 3570k
> *Asrock Z77 Extreme 4*
> GSkill 4x2 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz
> ...



About bolded parts:
Universal theory that you didn't care while buying: *Don't listen to shop-keeper.*
It looks like that havoknation guy is doing very good business nowadays.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 18, 2012)

Z77Extreme4 in 100K? cmon man..u can do better than that


----------



## havoknation (Sep 19, 2012)

lol2 said:


> Guys finally my RIG is complete (after getting the graphic card today)
> Core i5 3570k
> Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
> GSkill 4x2 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz
> ...



Thanks lol2 for giving me honor to serve you. I hope to deal with you again soon.



d6bmg said:


> About bolded parts:
> Universal theory that you didn't care while buying: *Don't listen to shop-keeper.*
> It looks like that havoknation guy is doing very good business nowadays.



Dude I recommended him this rig apart from all bolded parts, This is lol2 requirement only to get 670AMP, 760W Modular supply (True modular) and Extreme 4 board.
Thanks anyways


----------

